# RASP 2



## Clevland2008 (Sep 14, 2010)

I have been researching about RASP 2 and I know its a while away before I could submit a packet but I was wondering if anyone can explain it ? I know its for E-7 and all officers but I was wondering when LT's need to think about putting a packet together. Thanks.


----------



## RAGE275 (Sep 14, 2010)

https://www.benning.army.mil/75thranger/content/raspii.htm


----------

